# Glock experts



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

I dry fired a G19 yesterday and found the trigger ‘ratcheted’ up until the striker release.
Is that normal or was it just that gun?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

After having many Glocks over the years.......me thinks it's the gun. Never had a "ratcheting" trigger. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Charlie said:


> After having many Glocks over the years.......me thinks it's the gun. Never had a "ratcheting" trigger. :mrgreen:


Thanks, Charlie. Any idea what caused it?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Sorry, not a clue........unless there is some grit, etc. hanging around the trigger mechanism. If the trigger is messed up, you can buy a new one for $25 bucks or less (I would recommend a 3.5 lb., it's not really like a 3.5 lb. on a single action). If it's yours, remove the slide and spray it good with brake cleaner to blast anything out of there then oil it real good.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Could have been a severe lack of lubrication, too. I've handled a few that felt like that after being blasted out with brake cleaner/gun scrubber, and then not lubricated (or lubed properly). If you completely degrease ANY gun with a spray solvent product, it can do weird things to the action's feel/function.

(Not picking on Charlie's above advice, as a LOT of folks use that stuff; just reporting what I have seen.)


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

DJ Niner is correct about any gun not being lubed. In retrospect, I would advise the gun be generously lubed BEFORE being de-greased to see if that solves the problem. If not, then get in there an clean it good with Hoppes, de-greaser or whatever, but just be sure it is lubed when you try it again. And again, if you completely de-grease a gun, you MUST completely lube it before working the action.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Have U ever tried a Glock trigger before that one? It may just be the way it is and U are not familiar with it. Just an idea....


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Have U ever tried a Glock trigger before that one? It may just be the way it is and U are not familiar with it. Just an idea....


Oh come on you owned one,SW. Are they all 'Ratchety' or 'clickety', I'm not talking the typical staging of the safe trigger here. How was yours?

I'm reading the Glock trigger bar is notorious for this.

BTW, this was a brand new gun in the store display case.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've owned Glocks since 1993 - My Glock trigger feels like any other Glock. Didn't know if you had been exposed to that brand before. As I get close to the breaking point, the Glock trigger gets a little spongy - not sure how else to describe it.

My night stand gun was my Glock 34 - but I've been shooting my P99s so much, that I know that trigger by heart. I don't shoot the G34 much. Last time I did, I was way outta practice w/ the trigger. So, I bought an M5 light, and my SW99 is my new night stand gun now. I figure that if I wake up in the middle of the night and need it, I want something that I am super familiar with by instinct...


----------



## FireGuy (Dec 7, 2006)

Just a guess, but you said it's a NEW gun. Need to shoot it a bit to get the rough edges off... Then do the 25 cent trigger job to smooth things out.


----------

